# Put in an adoption application



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mulligan*

Mulligan is just gorgeous!
Did you call and email the shelter to let them know you are interested in adopting him, and did you go to meet him?

This is a KILL shelter.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Mulligan is a very handsome fella!!! Good Luck.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just filled out and submitted the application and am emailing them now. I couldn't wait to post about him until i finished


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ebenjamim*

So glad you are emlg. them, but DEFINITELY call them, too!

Mulligan is a beauty!!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

He's very handsome. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I hope it works out!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just emailed and called. They will try to verify our vet references today and we will hopefully get to meet him with Samantha on Sunday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How exciting, Mulligan is a very handsome boy. Best of luck to you and your family, keep us posted. Hope to hear he will be joining your family soon.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck.......Mulligan is very handsome and what a coat!!!!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

ebenjamin85 said:


> Thanks everyone. I will keep you posted!


Yes, please keep us posted and all the best with the adoption process.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy he is! Good luck.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Fingers crossed....Mulligan is a handsome boy! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't wait to hear...He is a lovely boy!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm planning to go to the shelter to visit with Mulligan tomorrow while they're completing our application (checking references, etc). I hope he's as sweet as he looks. If everything goes well we hope to go back with Samantha on Sunday to see how the two get along together!

I'm so excited it's all that I can think about... I hope it all works out!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have our good wishes for sure. Fingers crossed that all works out and you have a new addition soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous and that coat is WOW!!!! Hope it all works out on Sunday with Samantha.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! What a sweet looking golden. I hope all goes well with the meetings. Thank you for thinking adoption!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Mulligan is a fine looking boy!! Good-luck, I hope all goes well and you get a new family member!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> He is gorgeous and that coat is WOW!!!!


We say that Samantha looks like a lion, but Mulligan may take the cake for that! Thanks for all the positive thoughts everyone!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending tons of good thoughts for Mulligan becoming your new family member. He has such a kind, beautiful face. Can't wait to hear how your visits go.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh!! I hope it all works out!! Mulligan is so handsome!! Pleaselet us know how it goes!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebenjamin*

Ebenjamin

Any word on Mulligan?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

UPDATE

We saw Mulligan today and he is awesome! He was abandoned with another dog and was brought in Tuesday (I believe). They said that he had a thorough check-up and is healthy. He's also been fixed and given his vaccines. 

I was able to walk him around for about half an hour... it was so hard to bring him back! He walks pretty well on a leash, only a little pulling. Lots of jumping but by the end of our walk he was stopping as soon as I turned my back and sitting pretty reliably when re-directed. Seems very smart and is def. a typical eager-to-please Golden! They believe that he is house trained, and the dog walker told me that his run was clean this morning when she let him out. 

They have already checked our vet references and one personal reference and hopefully will finish things up tomorrow. If they're able to finish processing our application (adoption coordinator was not in today) tomorrow we will bring Samantha out to meet him and will hopefully come home with two!

I'm so excited and hope it all works out. Here are a few pictures from today, and yes, he is wearing a pink collar because it was the only one that fit him (I'm going to buy a blue one tonight)!  

Thanks for all the support and I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

How wonderful! Good luck!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's my favorite picture from today. I had trouble getting it on the computer earlier but was able to figure out the problem. Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is so handsome!! I hope all works out tomorrow and he comes home with you!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread, but this boy is so handsome! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I remember the excitement of being where you ae now. Good luck!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

You won't be sleeping very well tonight!!! Too excited I hope you get to bring him home tomorrow. Good-luck!!! Will check back tomorrow.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

GinnyinPA said:


> I remember the excitement of being where you ae now. Good luck!


 
Thank you! It was so much fun going to pet store today to buy a few boy things. 

Some of you might remember that I've posted in the past about the "warming up" phase that Samantha often goes through when a dog visitor comes into the house. Essentially I think she's trying to be top dog in her house but is so submissive that it takes a bit before she is willing to submit to an outsider (which always happens). Within a day or two they're always best of buddies though. 

To make things easier I bought a few toys and a new bowl that will not appear until Mulligan does. Of course we will remove the high value toys, mainly bones. I think they'll get along great overall. I'm expecting the initial meeting to go great, play in the yard to go great, and a small scuffle or two once they're both in the house, then best buddies within a few days. 

On yes, and I got Mulligan a blue collar and made a dog tag for him... and Samantha got a matching pink collar.  We now have about 1 million pink and purple collars, a red collar, and a blue collar, haha. 

I sure hope this works out (but just in case I saved my receipts)! :crossfing


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

He is very handsome and furry. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How exciting! Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebenjamin*

Ebenjamin

I am praying that you are able to bring him home today!
I am so excited for you and your Family!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mulligan is so beautiful, great pictures of him. 

I hope everything stays on track and the meeting with Samantha goes well.


----------



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

What a good looking young man! And yes look at that coat so full and fluffy. I wish you the best of luck and hope the visit goes great. We are keeping out fingers and paws crossed for you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, I hope things go well today and Mulligan finds his forever home with you. After all, who couln't use a Mulligan?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mulligan*

Here is praying that Mulligan comes home with you and Samantha today!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Welcome home Mulligan!*

The shelter called around 8:30 this morning and said we were approved. We just got home about an hour ago and things are going great. Samantha is very submissive and I was concerned that we may have an issue over dominance as she often tries to be top dog before submitting. However, at their first meeting she rolled over on her back for him! We then went for a nice walk around the shelter so the two could get acquainted. 

It was about an hour drive and Mulligan did well in the car (we had him in a crate) and has been busy marking the yard. :doh: He seems to have good house manners and is settling right in. He's definitely all boy! 

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes! I'm sure I will have lots of upcoming posts about any issues that arise!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow. I can see why you had your eyes set on him (besides the fact he's gorgeous). He and your Samantha look like littermates. Two gorgeous goldens. 

Congrats and god bless you for giving this guy a great home<:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They look beautiful together.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

He looks like a real gem. Best of luck and hopes that all goes well with the adoption and the transition into your home. He looks like he will fit in nicely.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oops! Sorry, I missed that you already got him home. Love the pictures of the two of them!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope it works out well for all of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebenjamin*

Ebenjamin

I'm tickled pink, or should I say blue, for you!!

Mulligan and Samantha make a beautiful pair-I would say THEY LOVE EACH OTHER ALREADY!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the GRF family Mulligan. Looks like him and Samantha are buddies already


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and Mulligan!

Did you go through Golden Treasures Rescue?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mulligan*

Petfinder Adopted Dog | Golden Retriever | Heath, OH | Mulligan

Ebenjamin found beautiful Mulligan at a shelter.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Mulligan is from the Licking County Humane Society. Thank you for that link Karen, I wouldn't have know about it had you not shared it... I didn't realize they change his status I just figured the would remove the post!!!

Thank you again to everyone! I'm going to go ahead and start a thread in behavioral forum to talk about a few things that I've noticed so far!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebenjamin*

Ebenjamin

So happy for you, Samantha, and Mulligan.

They just need time to adjust.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They are so cute together. Glad they are warming up.....love the pic of them laying next to each other.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> They just need time to adjust.


 
I totally agree! Things are already great and will only get better!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for saving a pup! Looks like a match made in heaven...congrats to you Mulligan and all!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Congratulations! They look beautiful together.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats on your newest addition! He is so handsome!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on getting Mulligan!! Him and Samantha look great together. So happy for you and your family. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ebenjamin*

Ebenjamin

You are RIGHT, things will only get better-they are a MATCH MADE in HEAVEN!
Those pictures are priceless!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition to your household. He is a great looking boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, glad to see Mulligan has joined your family. He and Samantha look great together, they're both beautiful.


----------

